# What can I do with MGV points?



## Firepath (Feb 16, 2017)

My dad has 155 points he purchased in 2004 from Monarch Grand Vacations. I seriously don't think he ever used them! He didn't pay his dues thinking it would just go away! He is old and sick and I'm trying to help him with this. I am hoping he can deed this back to DRI after he gets the dues paid up to date. Is it worth using the current points once he's paid up prior to trying for the deed back, or should he just start the process now to get it over with? Am I correct that he can only use those points in the MGC collection? Also are there any special fees or rules about guest use? He'd probably let a relative use it if there was availability. I took over his other timeshare (Worldmark) but I really don't want this one. Thank you.


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 18, 2017)

Firepath said:


> Is it worth using the current points once he's paid up prior to trying for the deed back, or should he just start the process now to get it over with?



Monarch has some nice resorts, so it could be worthwhile using the points if someone want to go to one of them. Some owners like to use the points for trades in II. The surrender program has been running since March 2015, and Diamond keeps saying it will become permanent. I think the chances of the program ending before the end of this year are low (but not zero).   



Firepath said:


> Am I correct that he can only use those points in the MGC collection?



Correct, the points can be used only at the 9 MGV locations.



Firepath said:


> Also are there any special fees or rules about guest use?



I'm not an MGV owners, so I don't really know. Diamond typically requires a guest certificate and the first one, at least, is free. But the rule might be different for MGV.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 19, 2017)

I like MGV with DRI   BUT if you are not going to use them, DRI will take them back for $250   
See the thread at the top of this forum about deeding back your DRI / MGV TS


----------

